# Raw diet for puppies?



## IceZero (Dec 11, 2009)

What is the general consensus about feeding a raw diet to puppies (starting at 8 weeks old). I've generally heard that you should be feeding them roughly 10% of their daily weight in raw food to have a well balanced diet.

Is it too early?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I know many raw feeders who start their puppies on raw food when they bring them home at 8 weeks, and even a few breeders who start their litters on raw diets when they are weaned. I switched Sam to a raw diet when he was about 6-7 months old, so I have no experience with feeding a raw diet to a new puppy, but I would think that just like with kibble you feed more to growing puppies, you would want to up the "usual" amount of 2% of their body weight to something closer to 10% as you said. 

What type of raw diet are you looking to feed? If you feed a pre-made raw (Bravo, Primal, Nature's Variety, The Honest Kitchen are a few) you should be able to contact the manufacturer to get more info on what they recommend to feed to growing puppies. And then I'd be inclined to take their recommendation and cut it down slightly as they typically recommend too much IMO. It might be a trial and error type thing until you find the right amount between what satisfies the puppy's hunger, and what doesn't make them gain too much weight. Grow them up lean! Wish I had more help for you, good luck!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I feed pups approximately 2-3% of expected adult weight. When they are really little, that's probably a bit too much so you need to adjust up and down a little depending on the pup's appetite and body condition. My latest puppy has pretty much eaten the same amount for her whole 11 months.


----------



## IceZero (Dec 11, 2009)

Can you guys me some idea of some daily food portions you give?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Flip has been fed between 1 - 1.5 pounds a day pretty much all of his life. Since he's about 50 pounds that turns out to him being fed 2-3 percent of his adult weight.

So for example food for one day might be a chicken quarter weighing around a pound and about 1/3 pound of ground meat.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

My dogs usually get around a pound a day. Often that is one decent sized chicken quarter or a package of organ meat or pork ribs, etc. When they are little puppies they get fed 3 times a day, then 2 times a day by the time they are 3-4 months, then sometime between 6 and 8 months I switch to once a day like the big dogs. I feed the big dogs once a day because it's way easier to find things in the 1# range rather than 1/2#. I try to do as little manipulation of the food as possible (like cutting into smaller meals, etc.).


----------



## GR_Princess (May 12, 2009)

I heard you should wait till they are about 6 months old, to allow time for their immune system to be strong enough to handle the bacteria that's present in raw meat.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I would probably wait until the 6 month mark as well, use this time to educate yourself on the diet, I have started 8 wk old puppies on raw but that was b/c I was experienced feeding it, there are many variations, home made, pre-made etc as Marlene has stated ...if you could find a local group in your area that has a co-op, perhaps they can help educate....I more or less fed by just watching the puppy/dogs body and adjusting accordingly ....


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

I would like to gradually switch my 7 month old, very lean, 70# male over to a raw diet. He started getting skin irritation and we believe it was related to his kibble and some "sludge" he decied to bath in. We switched him back to Eukanumba LBP after fighting his healing skin for almost a month and it seemed to improve quite a bit. For the last week we have been adding pieces of raw chicken into his diet. We started with a wing tip, then drummet, small back, now upto a drum stick today. During fishing trips in the past he has tried and suceeded to steal raw / live fish as we catch and has even eaten some live (it was a hooligan, similar to large sardine). His stools have been great this entire week and his skin is now perfect! Does anyone have some tips on making sure his diet is complete and nutrionally balanced? If I switched to all raw does he need supplements? Calcioum powder? I also have some frozen whole hooligan (fish), it is in a deep freezer, has been for 2 months, is this safe to feed in your opinion? So far I have bought a cheap roasting chicken and cut it up myself. What meats and bone pieces do you recommend? Thanks for all input, it is greatly apprieciated.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

I tryed raw with Shelley I was only feeding her 560grams a day and she gained weight, She also didn't have alot of energy,her coat was dull in colour. The only thing that was good was her poo they were alot smaller and less smelly. 

What I feed Shelley when she was feed raw was
chicken frames
turkey necks
mince be it pork,chicken,turkey,beef and lamb
chicken leg with thighs
heart
kidneys
liver
whole eggs
once a week sardines

But right now Shelley,Einstein and Rascal get raw mince in the morning and kibble at night time and bones once a week.


----------



## AkCrimson (Jul 22, 2011)

jpajinag said:


> I would like to gradually switch my 7 month old, very lean, 70# male over to a raw diet. He started getting skin irritation and we believe it was related to his kibble and some "sludge" he decied to bath in. We switched him back to Eukanumba LBP after fighting his healing skin for almost a month and it seemed to improve quite a bit. For the last week we have been adding pieces of raw chicken into his diet. We started with a wing tip, then drummet, small back, now upto a drum stick today. During fishing trips in the past he has tried and suceeded to steal raw / live fish as we catch and has even eaten some live (it was a hooligan, similar to large sardine). His stools have been great this entire week and his skin is now perfect! Does anyone have some tips on making sure his diet is complete and nutrionally balanced? If I switched to all raw does he need supplements? Calcioum powder? I also have some frozen whole hooligan (fish), it is in a deep freezer, has been for 2 months, is this safe to feed in your opinion? So far I have bought a cheap roasting chicken and cut it up myself. What meats and bone pieces do you recommend? Thanks for all input, it is greatly apprieciated.


Fellow Alaskan here :wavey:, 4 months away now and I sure do miss home. Not sure now much you fish, BUT if you decide to feed Salmon be careful with those Kings and Reds, they are so very oily, Kings especially! You don't want a fat pup  I'd go with Pinks, personally, you know there's plenty of those. Easy to catch - no competition! =) 

As I understand it, as long as you feed a nutritionally balanced raw diet, you should NOT need supplements. But of course you may hear one thing from someone and another from someone else.


----------

